# 84-86 300z



## Guest (Apr 13, 2003)

I was passing through a town yesterday and I happen to see an 84-86 300Z for sale $1,500..It said turbo on the bumper so I figured it'd be a good project. I'm currently driving a DSM..so I have a back up ride. Would it be worth working on the car? I'm going check it out on one of my off days to see how it runs..but I figured the Nissan Forums would be a good place to start..should I be interested? thanks.


-BluePlymouth


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

Yeah they are good cars and not expensive like the 90's 300zx to upgrade. It won't be no 10 second car but you won't have to do any crazy engine swaps like everyone else to get some power from it. Check out this link to help you identify if it's a real turbo or not. http://z31.com/identify.shtml


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2003)

300zx is an awesome car. To get the most information on it, go to z31.com It is definitely the best site for 84-89 300zx. I own one myself and I love it, even if it is non-turbo.


----------

